# Solved: 8.1 upgrade and MAK licenses



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

My computer club has copies of Windows 8 installed. We get them through Tech Soup (MAK volume licenses). Now we are finding out we need an ISO copy of 8.1 in order to upgrade our computers. There doesn't seem to be any information anywhere on the Microsoft site that we can see as to where to get it. We have our Product Keys to activate once the upgrade in installed.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

You are quite correct windows 8 installed on VLK`s do not have the update to 8.1 offered in the store



> Volume license versions of Windows 8, Windows 8 Enterprise, and Windows 8 Enterprise Evaluation versions cannot be upgraded from the Windows Store. You must use media to upgrade these editions.


Go here
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-8/upgrade-assistant-download-online-faq

click on the upgrade advisor and it should direct you to the upgrade path

I am sorry I cannot provide that path for you as I am unsure of how you or rather the club would purchase the upgrade presumably not at the usual cost 0f $199
I would have thought that the supplier to the club of the volume licensing for 8 will know the answer
If not an enquiry here will most certainly provide it
http://www.microsoft.com/licensing/about-licensing/windows8-1.aspx#tab=3


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

How do I get my 8.1 upgrade? It's not in the MS Store. My computer club students are all getting upgraded and here's the teacher who can't upgrade because the club supplied me with a copy of 8 pro with a MAK volume license.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

golddust
Just wondered if you had the issue sorted


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Is the answer not the same as to the one I provided on your other topic here
http://forums.techguy.org/windows-8/1111029-windows-8-1-iso-file.html

when you asked


> My computer club has copies of Windows 8 installed. We get them through Tech Soup (MAK volume licenses). Now we are finding out we need an ISO copy of 8.1 in order to upgrade our computers. There doesn't seem to be any information anywhere on the Microsoft site that we can see as to where to get it. We have our Product Keys to activate once the upgrade in installed.


and my reply was


> You are quite correct windows 8 installed on VLK`s do not have the update to 8.1 offered in the store
> 
> Quote:
> Volume license versions of Windows 8, Windows 8 Enterprise, and Windows 8 Enterprise Evaluation versions cannot be upgraded from the Windows Store. You must use media to upgrade these editions.
> ...


as I thought it was the same question

as MAK is really only a variation is it not of Volume Licence
Multiple Activation Key (MAK)

and from your other topic on this issue - I still think your enquiry lies either with TechSoup or as I said Microsoft
http://www.techsoup.org/support/articles-and-how-tos/volume-licensing-product-keys

and the Microsoft link is as on your other topic.

If I am wrong and this topic is NOT asking more or less the same question, please accept my apologies
I must have misread something


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Merged a couple of your threads here. They seemed to be the same except for the title.


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

Sorry I did not get back on this. I forwarded all the info I got to our Facility Director and he finally sorted it all out. Yes, we can get our updates through the Volume Licensing Service Center. He's been working on it. Downloads are going slow there as well.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Thank you for replying


----------

